# ferry capsizes



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

news here about a small ferry capsizing. it sailed from Surigao for a nearby island when the encountered some waves, one of the boats outriggers snapped off and the helmsman lost control and she capsized. could have been up to 160 aboard. 14 dead so far and 16 unnacounted for. will let you know of any further updates.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

lates news says 16 dead and 19 missing. load of students returning from a course too.
sad do lads. tv news is full of it here.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

latest news is 21 missing and assumed to have gone down with the ship. 14 dead. divers are on the way to look for the other bodies. mostly young students returning from a traing course on a near by island.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

divers are now working round the clock to locate and recover the bodies of the now 18 missing children from the wreck. so far still 14 dead. seen some terrified survivors on tv.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

What a strange world we live in. Ferry sinks in the Philippines with kids on board and twenty plus dead. Ferry disasters in Bangladesh, Africa, etc. with huge loss of life and hardly a word in the world media. Imagine a cross channel ferry in the same situation with say ten dead - world headlines! May they rest in peace!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

0guess you are right at that John. more noise being made about one naughty boy in a rowing boat than for the hundreds that drown on ferrys each year. that because its outside the UK?


----------



## hasse neren (Oct 20, 2006)

billyboy said:


> 0guess you are right at that John. more noise being made about one naughty boy in a rowing boat than for the hundreds that drown on ferrys each year. that because its outside the UK?


Mayby it´s that the emotion gets bigger when it´s somebody you know or something you can identify your self in. The lost boy in the rowing boat is for me an memory of that i nearly lost one of my one boys at sea in holidays in CRETA some years ago. I´m an old sailer and i did see the danger before it get out of hand. Whe were lucky then. It´s always sad for my when somebodys life is lost. I always told my self and my family; respect the sea, or the sea will take you. 
Yours Hasse.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

You are quite correct Hasse, and the emotion of the lost boy in our neck of the woods was worse this morning when the mother of the lad who was rescued came on local Radio Solent, and then broke down live on air. It certainly brings such a tragedy home more be it one boy, or many as in the Philippines. All these disasters are of equal tragedy be one or 111, and especially children whether it be local or on the other side of the world. The media certainly has a lot to answer for covering some stories but not others in the world, but we are a worldwide website so we can give our sympathies to those who have lost loved ones in the Philippines, Bangladesh or wherever. None of these tragedies are more tragic than the other despite poor media coverage. All are a disaster affecting familes involved for the rest of their lives. As I have said in other threads, I was involved in many tragedies at the deep end if you like dealing with one or many bodies having to do things that would cause nightmares to others as well as meeting the families all of whom were going a living hell. Unless you have been involved in something like that, people frankly have no idea how traumatic it is even to us professionals. That is why my job was made slightly better living in the knowledge, or should I say hope that lessons are learned after every tragedy be it in the UK, Philippines, Bangladesh and whether covered by the media or not. However, I am not holding my breath that something will be done to prevent another overloaded ferry capsizing. David


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

mopre bad news. a very powerful typhoon comming at us from the south east. that will hamper the search for bodies.


----------



## Geoff Garrett (May 2, 2006)

The real tragedy is that in the Phillippines and Bangladesh the lessons are never learned, "old" news is never newsworthy and the only one guarantee is that Skippers and Owners will continue to overload their vessels for a quick dollar.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

apparently this one was a timber built boat licenced for 160 passengers and a limited cargo weight. she was not overloaded with passengers by a long way. she hit a large wave which snapped off an outrigger and over she went. poor kids stood no chance. skipper couldnt keep he nose into so they say.


----------



## hasse neren (Oct 20, 2006)

Anybody knows the name of the ferry?


----------

